# Foys bands and customer service.



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I ended up with a injured bird with a FOYs band on it and gave Foys a call today to see if I could get the owners information. On the first call, the lady was rather rude and the call ended up with me hanging up to look at the band again. After that call, they lost a customer. Supposedly I did not have all the numbers on the band so I rechecked and called back and get the same lady who is some what friendlier this time. I give her the band number again but instead of saying its an American Racing Pigeon Union band I say AU. She leaves for a few seconds, comes back and she tells my what lot it was sold with. Um okay? So I ask again is there a way to get the owners info, she says no, for privacy reasons. Ok, I get that, but then I ask if there is anyway the owner could be contacted and she tells me no because he did not register the bands. I have purchased foys bands before I never knew I supposedly had to register them. If she can tell how many bands where purchased, I am sure she can see what order they went on and who bought them. I just don't think she cares, but the moral of the story is, if you are putting AU FOY bands on your birds there is about no chance of you getting a lost/injured bird back if someone calls them.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I have a friend that had two calls last summer from folks that had found his birds.His birds were banded Foys AU bands.Does that mean that his bands were registered?Just curious.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

pigeonraiser said:


> I have a friend that had two calls last summer from folks that had found his birds.His birds were banded Foys AU bands.Does that mean that his bands were registered?Just curious.


I have had the same thing happen to me. I didn't register my bands with Foy's or anyone else.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I was under the asumption that all bands were through a national registry.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> I ended up with a injured bird with a FOYs band on it and gave Foys a call today to see if I could get the owners information. On the first call, the lady was rather rude and the call ended up with me hanging up to look at the band again. After that call, they lost a customer. Supposedly I did not have all the numbers on the band so I rechecked and called back and get the same lady who is some what friendlier this time. I give her the band number again but instead of saying its an American Racing Pigeon Union band I say AU. She leaves for a few seconds, comes back and she tells my what lot it was sold with. Um okay? So I ask again is there a way to get the owners info, she says no, for privacy reasons. Ok, I get that, but then I ask if there is anyway the owner could be contacted and she tells me no because he did not register the bands. I have purchased foys bands before I never knew I supposedly had to register them. If she can tell how many bands where purchased, I am sure she can see what order they went on and who bought them. I just don't think she cares, but the moral of the story is, if you are putting AU FOY bands on your birds there is about no chance of you getting a lost/injured bird back if someone calls them.


I traced an owner a couple months ago where the band was Foys AU and he definitely did not do any such thing as register. AU Foys bands are custom American Racing Pigeon Union bands made for Foys. Foys is the owner technically of the bands. Foys is suppose to keep records of who purchased the bands since they are a store that sells pigeon supplies, ie bands. Now , Foys also sells pigeons. It may be a Foys pigeon. Another possibility may be someone like a supplier bought a bunch of bands and didn't give their info but just a P.O. Box. Maybe the owner died, quit flying birds or something. Next time send them an email with the info, that way if they are busy, they can get to respond when they have time .
Kurps


----------

